# Medicare website



## spot (Jun 22, 2016)

Well I think I've signed up for what I need. Mut of Oma Plan G , Humana Plan D , Part A & B Medicare. Start Aug. 1 st , should these plans show up on the My Medicare website ( Humana does show on there )or will they show up on Aug. 1ST ?  Also still working not drawing S.S. , still have to get the Affordable Care Act plan modified to take me off and keep my wife covered. ACA told me to wait till Aug 1 and call to cancel mine ?? Hope this works. Any info ?


----------



## RustyatMMC (Jun 24, 2016)

Spot,
Humana will show up first because Part D is run by CMS (Medicare).  The Mutual of Omaha plan should show up in a couple weeks under the "other insurance" tab.   

As far as the ACA, what they told you was correct.  If someone else (spouse) is staying on the ACA plan, you want to call the day before your coverage starts.
https://www.healthcare.gov/reporting-changes/cancel-plan/ - here is a link.

IMPORTANT - If you are cancelling the entire plan, make sure you give them at least 14 days to cancel.  This year they have finally made it possible to cancel in advance.  Last year it was cancel the day after you called in.  There was no way to cancel on a future date last year...unless that date was the next day.  Now you have to give them a 14 day notice at least.  

You want to make sure that's handle because it could cause some issues the following year when you do your tax return.  Here is an example:  You pay $25 a month, the government subsidy is $475.  You go on to Medicare in June, but you forget to cancel your plan until August.  The ACA law says Medicare is "creditable coverage" and you cannot have both at the same time.  So you could possible owe the $475+$25 back to the government for each month you had both Medicare and ACA.  Even though the $475 went to the insurance company, it went on your behalf.

You can call Healthcare.gov at 800-318-2596 at any time (24/7).  Our experience is that the late shift tends to have more knowledgeable people on it...for whatever reason.

Here is another strange glitch with the ACA.  You will find that when you cancel yourself off ACA and leave your spouse, your premium might change slightly.  Remember that both of you are getting a subsidy, so when one drops coverage for Medicare, the subsidy will drop also.  Remember, even if they are on Medicare, you still have to count them as part of your household (household is how many people on your tax return).  

Here are a couple other issues to be aware of:
What income counts: https://www.healthcare.gov/income-and-household-information/income/
More on Medicare: https://www.healthcare.gov/medicare/changing-from-marketplace-to-medicare/

Hope that helps!  Welcome to Medicare..."come on in the water's fine" ("Oh Brother where art thou" reference)
Thanks
Rusty Williams


----------



## spot (Jun 24, 2016)

Thanks for the info. It's hard to get info on the ACA in Il. with the Il. budget problem a lot of the services are cut. The ACA info makes me feel better about what I was told by ACA rep. I got different answers from other soursec. Anyhow I'm sel-employed and looks like when this is alll done I will pay more fore insurance. Medicare for me and ACA for the wife 59 age. So I'll call July 31 ( Sunday ) and cancel mine and convert the policy to my wife because it is my name . I'll call ACA prior to this to confirm again. On the subsidy it looks to me like BCBS will get both our subsidies for Aug on July 5 th or around that time but the ACA rep said they will correct this with BCBS ?? Hope so


----------



## RustyatMMC (Jun 24, 2016)

Spot,
Since IL is not a Federal Marketplace (has it's state owned Marketplace), make sure you verify with them.  

https://getcovered.illinois.gov/en

Yes, you do take a hit on the costs.  Coverage will likely be better with Medicare though.  I would check with BCBS to make sure they are charging you for July and not August.  Most insurance companies charge at the beginning of the month.  Mutual of Omaha is a good company, but remember all Medicare supplement plans MUST offer the same basic benefits (they are all standardized).  It's like buying two boxes of Cheerios at two stores...different prices, but the same box of Cheerios.  
Thanks
Rusty


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 24, 2016)

RustyatMMC said:


> Spot,
> Since IL is not a Federal Marketplace (has it's state owned Marketplace), make sure you verify with them.
> 
> https://getcovered.illinois.gov/en
> ...



But some companies HANDLE that box of Cheerios a heck of a lot better than others.


----------



## spot (Aug 27, 2016)

Thanks for the info. Plan G is on the website now by the way.  Does anyone know how long it takes for claims to show up on the the Medicare Website after a doctor Wellness Visit and Lab work ??


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 27, 2016)

I didn't realize those were posted on the website.  I get an EOB from my Advantage carrier.


----------



## spot (Aug 28, 2016)

Butterfly said:


> I didn't realize those were posted on the website.  I get an EOB from my Advantage carrier.



Ok, I don't know. I just got on medicare ,my wife and I had a doctors visit and labs at the same time. BCBS has paid hers and shows on their website, I see nothing yet on MyMedicare or Mutual of Omaha website. They must be slow or maybe don't put it on there, but have tabs for recent claims???


----------

